# 3 unidentified devices (Asus X58C laptop w/ Win 7)



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

First of all I want to preface this with saying that my brother usually helps me with these things and as a result I've picked up a few things here or there.
However, he's not able to help me at the moment, and I thought I'd post my question here instead as he's recommended this forum in the past.

Recently he helped me install Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit on an Asus X58C laptop. Everything went very smoohtly. One thing that Windows did bring to my attention though, is that there are 3 unidentified devices present. Maybe someone here can figure out what these devices are, and what I can do to make them function properly.

At least one of them probably has to do with the
function face buttons, because touching the power button used to put the computer in sleep mode (this was with the preinstalled Vista), and now it simply shuts it down.
A related issue is that when the display shuts off after a few minutes, touching the pad has no effect other than the hard drive LED indicating that it's working, but the
screen doesn't actually come back on.

Maybe I should download the latest motherboard drivers (but I'm not sure what motherboard I have)? Like I said, when I bought it all of these things worked with
the preinstalled Vista, but that's too be expected I guess.

Here are two links to X58C specifications, but there might be more detailed pages out there:

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS X58C
Asus X58C [Laptop Specifications Central]

And here are some screenshots of the device manager:

I've taken screenshots of the device overview, then the details for each of the devices (from top to bottom in that order), and lastly the list of system devices.












































If you need any more details about any of the devices or any other information, just ask away!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You will need to contact Asus to see if they have the missing drivers for your PC or possibly a work-around. As only Vista drivers are listed on the support pages, I expect you are ool. (Have you tried to install the Vista drivers?)

PS: Please refrain from posting multiple identical threads.


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

First off I just want to say that while I posted 2 different post in 2 forums (total of 4 post), I did so because
*A.)* The 2 posts were not identical: one had to with sub-par preinstalled video and audio drivers, and the other had to do with 3 unknown devices lacking any drivers at all.
*B.)* I felt that both questions could fall under both the Laptop category and the Drivers category.

Anyway, having said that, I've sent an e-mail to ASUS support with the same question. But while I'm waiting for a response, would anyone venture a guess as to what these devices could be? Or is that virtually impossible?

Thanks again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The *Base System Device* is most likely the card reader driver.

Post the hardware id for the *unknown device* following the steps below


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*A.)* Another symptom of the same problem. See below.
*B.)* Regardless of category, posting the same problem in different sections only adds confusion. If found to be posted in an inappropriate section, one of the staff will move it.

Touchpad - confirmed as you have stated it does not function correctly
Probably the card reader and/or Bluetooth. Possibly the wireless nic. 

Most basic method to confirm: test each device. what works and what doesn't.
You might also expand each item in Device Manager, note which devices are listed (by name) and which are not.

Currently, the system will be using the default drivers included with Windows. These generally give you basic functionality of the system so that you are up and running in order to allow installation of the proper drivers. Items such as VGA, Audio and network interfaces will probably function, but only at a basic level.


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually the touchpad is working just fine. The reason the screen didn't turn back on when I touched it seems to be that the graphics drivers were outdated and generic, but after installing the proper ones it works A-OK.

I'll post links to two screenshots; the first one is with everything expanded in the device manager so you can see what's present and what's not, while the second is of the details for all three unknown devices (as requested by makinu1der2). The rightmost one is called ATK0100 and is the hotkey utility. I'm not sure that I want to bother with installing that, but either way that's 1 of 3 unknown devices identified. 2 to go.

Again, thanks a lot for all your help, and sorry about the multiple posts.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The other two are the Ricoh memory/card reader controllers.

You will need to install the driver.


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

OK. There's already one identified Ricoh device below those two called "Ricoh R/RL" etc. Would that mean that there are three Ricoh entries in total, of which two are currently unidentified?(Sorry for seeming obtuse; I just want to be crystal clear.)


----------

